# there has been an attack



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

I woke up this morning and was looking into my tank before i feed them, cause all of the fish come to the front of the tank whenever i come near cause they know i feed them, and i noticed that my yellow lab wasnt there so i preceded to look around the tank for him and found him in the corner pretty much face down on the airstone so i pulled the airstone up and he came floating out half dead and beaten to ****(his fins torn up, and his sides tore up). so i was like **** so i quickly got a small container filled it with tank water and netted him into it and put the airstone in so he had air. i quickly ran to my LFS and picked up some melafix, stresscoat, and a isolation box(like a breeder box but without the holes in it) so now he is in that hanging in my small 10gal tank with the medication in the box and im hopin he gets better cause i really like him

i know who the attacker is and he will be going to the LFS in the next couple of days cause this is the last straw for him(he is a zebra OB you can see a pic of him in the unidentified cichlid section and also a pic of the victim)


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

Well i just went to go check on him and he was no longer breathing or moving i guess he was just too messed up to survive the whole ordeal


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry about your fish.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

fyi dont think you need melafix and stresscoat (believe they both use aloe vera). melafix is great. sorry for your loss


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww sorry for your loss.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

We've all woken up at one time or another to this. I picked up a beautiful Otter Point Jacobfreibergi at a great price and the next morning he was ripped to shreds and dead. The culprit was a horrid (and now gone) Eureka.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My Eureka Red murdered my brand new beautiful ruby red (who had lived quite happily in his quarantine tank for six weeks). He was dead within an hour. I watched for 30 minutes, but I guess that wasn't long enough. When I find another nice ruby red, Mr. Eureka will be bye-bye. I felt very bad about my ruby red, who was quite a lovely fish . . .


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might want to take a look at the tank size and your stock list and may need to make some changes to make sure it doesn't happen to more of your fish.


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

yea the stocking is totally jacked but this is the way i bought the tank and i havnt had the time or money to change the tank for what i wanna do with it but im gonna start by taking the aggressor to the LFS and getting some store credit tomorrow


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

well i took the aggressor to the LFS today and while i was gone(i was gone for a good while taking him back) the yellow lab hybrid that was left in the tank got TONS brighter and the stripes that were on his sides have almost completely gone away and his lower fins have gotten black areas on him like the yellow lab that got killed but i guess he was so stressed before that the blackness on his fins had gone away and now it is here and he is looking great now and MUCH happier he is roaming around more and swimming in the open water which he was never able to do before


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Coolness :thumb:


----------

